# Vega V Twin



## creast (May 26, 2015)

Its been a year since I started this project. It was destined to be finished Xmas 2014 but plagued me up to now to finish.
It isn't perfect and there are still carburation issues but from a project point of  view I can tick the finished box.


----------



## creast (May 26, 2015)

http://youtu.be/hF6zBFhpeW8


----------



## Longboy (May 26, 2015)

Looks like alot of cyl head for a small 9cc twin. What is the B&S of your engine?


----------



## creast (May 27, 2015)

Bore 19mm and stroke 16mm.
The head is pretty much to the plans


----------



## gus (May 31, 2015)

Hi Creast,

Great engine. Please advise engine plan vendor. I am 2---3 months away to finish and run the Howell V-2. Not planning to go on to V-4 due to machine tool capacity. I was stretching the lathe and mill to max with the V-2.


----------

